# JC Higgins Age and ID help



## Corncobicus (Jun 29, 2018)

I just bought a JCH bicycle and I cannot Identify what year or model it is. There are aluminum badges riveted to the bottom of the crankcase frame. model 806286  
                                                                    No 51  pictures to follow


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 30, 2018)

Monark built, '46-54 with the id tag. Can usually date by the serial # on those.


----------



## Corncobicus (Jul 3, 2018)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Monark built, '46-54 with the i.d. tag. Can usually date by the serial # on those.



Any thoughts about the value?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 6, 2018)

Pics will help!


----------

